# Diesel Museum Copenhagen



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

I stumbled across their website on Youtube, seems rather interesting. Has anyone ever visited it ? Can you wander round the 8 cylinder 2 stroke as you wish? Is there any chance of a go on the controls? Over 50 years since I manoeuverd with one of these - nostalga- a thing of the past.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Been there, some photos in my gallery, it's free to go in and an easy walk from the city centre, you can wander round the base of the engine but not on the galleries although a request might get a sympathetic ear. The curator was most impressed with me having sailed with a 9K98FF " Ah the big one!!" Allow half a day, the engine runs some weekends (dates on the web site) and a film of t running is on YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unAsUugK9zw If your in Copenhagen don't miss it. Jens Olsens clock in the town hall is pretty spectacular too. Leave your god lady in the city centre - plenty of good shops.


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

I have been to the Burmeister and Wain Museum (B and W Museet), also in Copenhagen, close to the naval museum. It has extremely interesting displays and models from the shipyard and engine works, and is well worth a visit.


----------

